# CPU usage and SFC error



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello there!
I'm not really sure where to post this so I put it here.

So the same SFC problem appears to be here again, as some of you may remember from a previous thread of mine -->http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/solved-problems-with-sfc-and-dism-966833.html. And yes it is the same error 0x80240021. Mr. Go The Power was kind enough to help me resolve it.


I've run SFCFix:


```
SFCFix version 3.0.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2016-12-11 09:50:28.474
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.17415.




SUMMARY: No corruptions were detected.
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 3.0.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 2 datablocks.
Finish time: 2016-12-11 10:17:26.579
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```

However I did not continue any further since I don't really understand the contents of the CBS log. Please tell me should I continue with further steps.
The log has been attached.


I also discovered that a particular service kept using approximately 30% of my processing power.
My CPU hit the 70-75 degrees mark last night.

Today it seems to be slowly going towards that route again..










I must say I am genuinely a bit worried as I have never seen my CPU go that far. I've read about this issue here: https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-stop-Service-Host-Local-System-from-using-up-all-of-your-resources

Now I haven't cleaned my machine from dust from some time, so that might contribute to the problem, but that still doesn't excuse the CPU for using resources constantly (right?) as I know it is usually between 0-17% at idle.

I've heard that as long as you keep the temperature below 80 degrees Haswell processors don't really decrease in performance.

If anyone has any insight on this, I'd be glad to hear it.

Cheers!


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

This may sound a bit weird but just a few minutes after my OP my CPU went relatively stable.



















All I did was update the definitions and quick scan my PC with Windows Defender,
however I am still unsure what's going on.


----------

